# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Les Histoires du Petit Nicolas

## irisheyes

Bonjour,  
C'est ma permier fois ecrire en Francais.  Excusez-moi,  je ne ecrit pas en Francais il y a mes jours a l'ecole.  J'ai deux questions s'il vous plait.  'Les Histoires du Petit Nicolas' - c'est pour les enfants ou pour les grown-ups ou les deux? J'ai lu un 'extract' dans un magazine Francais sur c'est enfant et j'ai besoin d'acheter Les Histoires Volumes 1 and 2 parce-que c'est n'est pas tres difficile de lire en Francais.  L'extrait etait tres drole (funny?) .Les Histoires - c'est tres populaire en Francais? J'ai vu la site sur l'internet mais il etait tres difficile pour moi to understand. 
Merci beaucoup. 
Irisheyes.

----------


## rudyman

[quote=irisheyes]Bonjour,  
C'est ma permi[color=red]

----------


## Niamh

Bonsoir!
T'es irlandais{e}? Je vois que t'as ecrit "Sin e" agus taim eireannach... Alors, quand j'ai etudie le francais pour le leaving cert, nous avons fait quelques extraits du Petit Nicholas. T'as raison, le vocabulaire est un peu dificile mais c'est excellent a apprendre les expressions etc. Aussi, on peut acheter les romans qui sont crees pour les etudiants du francais. J'ai lu une Larousse edition [je ne suis pas sure si c'etait Larousse] de Cyrano de Bergerac. Au front du livre, il dit "Niveau 2", pour ceux qui ne parlent pas parfaitment francais mais qui peuvent comprendre un bon niveau.  
Et chuis bien desole quoi pour ne pas avoir fait les accents...Chuis trop paresseuse quoi! Je serais tres heureuse si on peut corriger mes betises du grammaire etc =)

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Niamh]Bonsoir! *Tu es* Irlandais{e}? Je vois que *tu as* [b]

----------


## Wowik

Ой! А я переводил из этой книжки! Помню историю, про то как Николя покупал цветы маме.

----------


## Niamh

> You should avoid using _chuis_ and _t'as_. It's okay to talk this way but not when it comes to write on a forum, for instance. It might give the reader the impression that you don't give a cr@p about the spelling.  
> Try not to be too _paresseuse_ ( ) when you write in French because accents are very important and you give the reader a hard time to understand. It's almost like we had to decipher your message first to make sure we understood each sentence.

 Sorries/Thank you!

----------

